
CEO of $20M startup could lose his visa and his business - smaili
http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/16/news/economy/immigrant-entrepreneur-baubax/index.html
======
masonic
He has barely $2 in _revenue_ for every dollar invested, and that counts as
"successful" now?

